# What do you use for goat shelters?



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

I do have shelters for my goats but I need one bigger because I keep getting more goats lol. So what are your shelters you have? And if you put any hay feeders and minerals in there, you can show that to Thanks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What I have is a ton of 4x8 three sided houses. I made them out of 2x4 and ply board so I can move them around. I have a few that I made by putting 4 post in the ground then tin on top and ply board all around with a small door way.....its a little more cozy for young kids and I have 2 shelter logics and made stalls in them for my kidding house.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't mean to hijack the thread but, Jessica how do you move them? With a tractor? If you should happen to find you have a few moments of free time would you maybe be willing to take some pictures and post them please? Thanks!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Right now what we have is a carpenters nightmare to say the least. Started off as a full height stall area of 8x10 but then the zoning people told us we have to get permits for anything we build or put on the property that has a roof if you can walk into it. SO for $ shortage we cut what we built in half, literally! Its tall enough for them to walkin in but we have to "crawl" into it! Everything we used to build it has been free except a few items like nails and drill bits, all else was freecycled or craigs listed. Found a really cheap way to build a shelter we are going to try and do in the spring. Take 3 cattle/livestock/hog pannels and some stakes (homemade is fine) or some R.R. ties or t posts etc. you get the picture.. you take the panel and arch it up and use the stakes or ties to hold them in place. Picture this in your head, take a live stick panel, pick it up in the center over your head, how it arches on each of the ends towards the ground is what you want, stake them in place, then do the next panel the same way right behind it so when done it looks like 1 tunnel. Visqueen (sp?) it with green house plastic/tarps and close off one end/ or not. Hope you can understand my rumblings...lol

look here this explains it in the pictures better then I ever could...lol

https://www.google.com/search?q=hog...SHImEyAG1wIHYDQ&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=878


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

You can alos make these portable if you attach them to a frame at the bottom and pull them like a chicken tractor.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I just re-purposed an old 8x10 shed and leave one door propped open. In it, I built a small 4x5 'room' which on top I have hay storage. I put a hay feeder in there but keep their water closer to my garage. The wasted hay becomes floor insulation that I'll muck out in the Spring. I only have five goats and they only ever use it for shelter only during inclement weather. I have plans to build them a real barn hopefully this coming summer.... I'll of course make that big enough to house more goats.


----------



## mcsage (Jun 21, 2013)

We purchased a prefab 33' three stall horse barn with a 10' overhang. 1 stall is loafing pen, middle is milking/work room, and third is split into kid pen and storage.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have the half "grain bin" type that are used a lot for pigs. Or, we can go to the dairy and pick up some "totes?" for free. They get some kind of liquid in them...we have to wash them out. They are plastic with a metal cage around them. We pull the plastic out and cut a hole in the side so the goats can get in and out. We can then use the metal cage thing for hay. Works pretty good. I'll try to get some pics later if you'd like


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> What I have is a ton of 4x8 three sided houses. I made them out of 2x4 and ply board so I can move them around. I have a few that I made by putting 4 post in the ground then tin on top and ply board all around with a small door way.....its a little more cozy for young kids and I have 2 shelter logics and made stalls in them for my kidding house.


Sorry didn't see till now 
My husband and I shimmy them around. I had made some 4x4 houses and way better to move around. Any ways I can't post pics but will try my best to explain. I get one whole piece of OSB board and and nail some 2x4 on the edge of what will be the top and the sides. I then get another piece and cut in half and those will be the sides. I nail the 2x4 on just the top part and what will be the front side....the top 2x4 will be 3' 10" so that it makes room for the back sides 2x4. I nail or screw it all together (I like the screws). Then the open part I get a 8' long 2x4 and run on the top. Then put the roof OSB board on and tack that on. It will then be able to have a little slant for run off. On the bottom of the open part I also run a board to help it hold together more.....does that make any sense ???? Lol


----------



## amrabbitry (May 14, 2013)

We use the Igloo dog houses. We only have 4 Nigerians and 2 fit in an Igloo. We have the big size Igloos and they sit under a metal carport cover that's 14x10 with a chain link fence under it where we hang our hay feeder and water, minerals etc. We had it made for our Siberian Huskies when we had them. The entire kennel is 14x20 but we use the other half to store our hay and equipment.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just made a shed for my Boer goats out of some pallets and tin. One section is three pallets deep and three pallets wide, then we added on another two pallets wide off of one side, so it has two sections to it and they can all get in without one or two hogging the whole thing. Then we took some old tin and put on the roof and around the sides to block the wind. I put some hay on the ground in it for them to lay on.

For a mineral feeder I have one of those little stand up mineral feeders that has a flap sticking up on top so it spins around in the wind to where the rain doesn't go in. It's just like the cattle feeders but for goats. I think it is made by Sydell. I got it at a huge consignment sale really cheap ($25) and it is better than minerals getting pooped or peeed in.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The does have on old too shed, and the bucks have some apple crates and a piece of plywood


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for telling me about your shelters I finally got a old chicken coop that is quite large and in good shape! it also has a little bunk bed thing and they can sleep up there and I'm building a ramp for them to get up there. Also a hayrack and minerals are going in there!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Sorry didn't see till now
> My husband and I shimmy them around. I had made some 4x4 houses and way better to move around. Any ways I can't post pics but will try my best to explain. I get one whole piece of OSB board and and nail some 2x4 on the edge of what will be the top and the sides. I then get another piece and cut in half and those will be the sides. I nail the 2x4 on just the top part and what will be the front side....the top 2x4 will be 3' 10" so that it makes room for the back sides 2x4. I nail or screw it all together (I like the screws). Then the open part I get a 8' long 2x4 and run on the top. Then put the roof OSB board on and tack that on. It will then be able to have a little slant for run off. On the bottom of the open part I also run a board to help it hold together more.....does that make any sense ???? Lol


Yeah, I think so. Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

She just opened up her door and in walked the goat  Just remember to pick up all paper products hehe


----------

